# Optical Audio :)



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

If anyone is wondering Optical audio on Tivo works great.
With Sky I found I had to alter the audio delay and took ages to get the sound in sync with the picture.
I was concerned with Tivo having no mention of being able to adjust the audio delay, but it's working fine.
Even on HD channels I can't see any sign that the audio is out of sync


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Optical out with the V+ isn't compatible with quite a lot of sound systems - A known bug confirmed by customer support. You would lose sound if you do anything like press pause during live tv or a recording, making it unusable. Would be useful to know if this is carried over to the Tivo. (That and the fact that most "recordings" for me would stop playing part way through and you could not watch any more) I also had the known problem that On demand would not work most of the time due to it being "oversubscribed" in my area. Wonder if that would also cause problems with the Tivo, operating over the same network?


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Not had any issues so far. The Sky box used to drop the signal every so often and sometimes the change in DD to standard audio would cause the amp to switch off.


----------

